# Handling Furs for Sale



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thought I would post a few links for everyone interested in selling their furs. I have been selling to a local buyer and havent been getting the best prices so this year I think I will ship to NAFA or try and meet up with Petska.

Removing ear cartilage





Fleshing





Sewing holes





Shipping to NAFA




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWU1eWmU3GI


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks Ed!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx Ed, there are some good dvd's out there to : Practical Fur Handling by, T&M Outdoors and Tom Osborne (F&T has it) it's perfect for trappers and "Serious Predator Hunters"! Fur is @ an all time high, I don't know to many people who can't use a few extra bucks...if you wait untill your target animal is "PRIME" you maybe surprised how much that Bobcat you shot in July/August (=$0) would have been worth if it was "PRIME"... ie: you could buy a New Rock River Arms AR, or a New Vortex scope...how about a New Les Baer Custom 1911... Two New Glocks?, Some New Bad Ass Mickey Thompson Mudders for your Pickup? A 1 OZ. GOLD Bar? A Fox Pro or a Minaska e-caller, "two of them". I am all for shooting Coyote year round to help keep predation in check, but I will never for the life of me understand why someone would shoot a $1500 Bobcat in the summer, if it's not killing your live stock just watch it and be proud you called it in...JMO Think of it this way, you could buy your wife or girlfriend a nice Diamond Ring with the money, she will never tell you "No your not going hunting today"...


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

One frustrating thing here is that we have some of the best raccoons in the U.S........problem is once they are prime they are hard to trap because they go into semi-hibernation. Basically I have to nail pre-prime in Oct and Nov or I won't have any at all.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We have raccoons around here all year, when it warms a bit in the winter they are up and around, might have to spot trap them during the winter.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

It doesn't really pay to set 40 traps to catch a couple raccoon on the off chance you set in the right spot for a two day warm snap. Not for me anyhow. I know for a fact they run around in the winter but it becomes very hit and miss.


----------



## cocoyote (May 2, 2011)

coyotejon, you have to focus your attention to den areas in cold spells.


----------



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

This is a great video. It helped me a lot to understand how to get it going. Thanks for posting this. Cant wait to get trying it,


----------

